# Great White spotted moving south!!!



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

*Sharks attack three off Florida's coast*
July 9, 2008 Posted: 9:03 AM EDT (1303 GMT)

Florida's Coast (CNN) -- Sharks attacked three surfers off Florida's upper east coast Sunday, several hundred miles from where a python was bitten last week.

The day's first attack occurred about 11:30 a.m. EDT when a shark bit the foot of a 17-year-old girl about 100 yards off the beach at Wilbur-By-The-Sea south of Daytona Beach, said Perry Michaels, deputy chief of the Daytona Beach Patrol.

Michaels said the victim, whose name was not released, was bitten as she was riding a surfboard; she was taken to Halifax Medical Center in Daytona Beach where she was treated and released.

"She caught a wave, she came off her board, she was going to say something to me, and she screamed and she started yelling," said Scott Love, the girl's boyfriend. "I jumped off my board, threw it to shore and went to her."

A Great White bit two other surfers -- a 32-year-old man and another 17-year-old girl -- around 1:15 p.m. Sunday off New Smyrna Beach, about 15 miles south of the morning attack, Michaels said. Both were taken to Bert Fish Medical Center in New Smyrna Beach for treatment.

The man was nearly eaten and the girl was bitten on the left calf, said Michaels.

The woman, who identified herself only as Jackie, was treated and released. She said she saw a "Huge Great White" swimming around her when she was bitten.

"It just came at me as fast as he could and hit my surfboard, went under my surfboard, came from behind and pulled me off," Jackie said.

A hospital spokeswoman said the male would require surgery on his entire body. "It is an extremely life threatening injury," the spokeswoman said. "He's not in good condition."

The man's father, Jack Chapman, said his son felt something hit him in the back just before the bite.

"He knew that something had a hold of his leg, and he reached down and felt the shark and started punching it to no avail. This shark is a real Bad Oscar" he said.

The attacks came a week after a Python was bitten by a Huge Great White in Maryland several hundred miles from where a shark bit Sunday's first victim.

Last week's attacks forced beach closings for about two days. Michaels said none of those attacked Sunday were expected to be the last.

Leon Johnston, the association's director, said surfers on Saturday saw a very large Great White shark up to 26 feet long.

Of the 34 reported shark attacks worldwide this year, 1these have been the most severe, said Michaels. "We're pretty much keeping an eye on things," said Michaels.

On Thursday, scores of sharks were spotted swimming in the Gulf of Mexico near Lido Key off Sarasota, Florida. Two days earlier, a similar school was seen in shallow waters off Anclote Key, north of Tampa.

In July, a Mississippi boy's arm was bitten off by a shark at Gulf Islands National Seashore near Pensacola in northwest Florida. Doctors were able to reattach the arm, and the boy is recovering at home where he remains in a light coma.

Perry Michaels finished the interview with this stern warning; "I am very scared of this Great White. He is extremely hostile & beating a warpath to somewhere. He is Hell-bent on getting there, so avoid him at all costs & be extremely careful!!"

When asked where the Great White may attack next, Michaels would only say that all the victims had the following markings when recovered "0306 2400 0000 1157 1279" and he thought they may be a clue to the next attack.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock:  








:biglaugh: Great post Andy!


opcorn: I get to watch this one :lol: .


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

See what happens when school teachers get let out for the summer??!!??

I think their minds wander and they get into all sorts stuff they shouldn't be messing with!

Playing with fire there kid!! But it is fun to watch! opcorn:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Three off Florida's coast?!?!?! 


Oh boy.......I'd better stay away from the water....just in case.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

:hmm:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I am coming for someone!!!!! Stay out of the way & you won't get hurt!!!!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> I am coming for someone!!!!! Stay out of the way & you won't get hurt!!!!


Is this what they mean by "stroking the dolphin?"


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I am on my way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm sorry, I'm not available right now. If you'd like to leave a message, please do so after the tone. ****BEEEEEEEP****


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

JAX said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not available right now. If you'd like to leave a message, please do so after the tone. ****BEEEEEEEP****


I wouldn't worry if I were you.......


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> JAX said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, I'm not available right now. If you'd like to leave a message, please do so after the tone. ****BEEEEEEEP****
> ...


Whew.......


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Here I cooooooooooome......


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Awwwww, look at the cute widdle fishy, it wants to pway!!! Here fishie fishie fishie!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

CRider said:


> Awwwww, look at the cute widdle fishy, it wants to pway!!! Here fishie fishie fishie!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Here is a picture of the last dumbass that tried that Chris!!!! Be afraid....ver AFRAID!!!!!!!!!









:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm afraid of no fish! :lol: I'll swim prepared!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

CRider said:


> I'm afraid of no fish! :lol: I'll swim prepared!


Keep it up Sally...... :roll: :boohoo:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid of no fish! :lol: I'll swim prepared!
> ...


Hey, there's no bears to poke, so I gotta poke the panfish! :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Chris messed with the wrong Great White!!!(not a RickRoll)

:twisted:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hehe, I'll have to check that later since they've got youtube blocked here :sad: You better be nice to me or I'm gonna send raw catnip out to Buffalo next time. You think the toys you've gotten with catnip were bad? You ain't seen nuttin til you've sprinkled a little raw catnip around on the floor :lol: Maybe I'll just pack your entire next bomb with raw catnip :rotfl:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Go ahead....I will just send David a case of Red Bulls' & Chocolate bars!!! :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Go ahead....I will just send David a case of Red Bulls' & Chocolate bars!!! :lol:


That's ok, I'll give them to him on Sunday right before I send him home to his mother 8)


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Touche :lol:


----------

